# C950-52708 augers



## Altaknight (12 mo ago)

Greetings....
I'm new to this Forum.
I have a 8HP/24" Craftsman C950-52708-7 snowblower which has performed sterling service for 20 some years now with not too many problems.
The augers have gotten quite worn over this time and they've had some abuse; hitting obstructions under the snow; I have straightened them many times.
I would like to replace them, but where can these parts be procured from? 

Thanks for any help


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

what part of Canada are you in? i would guess you likely have to shop for some used augers. parts are likely discontinued.


----------



## Altaknight (12 mo ago)

crazzywolfie said:


> what part of Canada are you in? i would guess you likely have to shop for some used augers. parts are likely discontinued.


Hi, I'm in Kelowna, BC.
I have seen some augers that cross reference to Murray part numbers and look like the correct parts, however at $150/side plus freight, exchange, duty and taxes they end up at half the cost of a complete new snowblower!
Might have to just keep going with what I have.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

keep it going or start shopping for its replacement. i personally find the murry built machines not that great but that is my opinion. i find even the mtd machines usually perform better than the murry built ones.


----------

